# Converting Rager To Tinseth



## yardy (21/12/09)

gday brewers,

anyone know how to convert a Rager IBU recipe to Tinseth ?

(JZ's Alt in _Brewing Classic Styles_ calls for 45 IBU Rager)

cheers
Dave


----------



## Adamt (21/12/09)

I believe one of the main differences in the IBU estimates is the different way they account for different boiling times. Does it suggest there is just one addition? If there is just one, you could do it by trial and error with Promash or Beersmith (or other brewing software with Tinseth and Rager) by switching it to Rager and seeing how much hops amount to 45IBU.


----------



## yardy (21/12/09)

its a basic recipe with 2 hop additions, i just ran it through beersmith with tinseth and rager and got the same IBU for both recipes :huh:


----------



## RobB (21/12/09)

I don't know if it's any help, but ths calculator spits out Tinseth and Rager side-by-side:

link


----------



## yardy (23/12/09)

bump


----------



## Screwtop (23/12/09)

yardy said:


> gday brewers,
> 
> anyone know how to convert a Rager IBU recipe to Tinseth ?
> 
> ...




Yard, switch your Beersmith to Rager in "options, bitterness". Enter the recipe as you have it targeting the bitterness levels in IBU's for each addition. Save the recipe, then change the setting back to Tinseth in Beersmith options.

Cheers,

Screwy

A little difference in utilisation, very little diff in resulting BU.


----------



## glaab (23/12/09)

why do you need to know?, the book gives you the AA% and the weight.
I plugged the recipe into BS anyway for a look and using rager it came to 48.9 IBU and tinseth 38.8 IBU 
so fino how he came up with 45


----------



## yardy (23/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Yard, switch your Beersmith to Rager in "options, bitterness". Enter the recipe as you have it targeting the bitterness levels in IBU's for each addition. Save the recipe, then change the setting back to Tinseth in Beersmith options.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...



Gday Screwy,

yeah did all that mate but when i changed it from Tinseth to Rager it never altered so I must be fcuking up somewhere, thanks.

Dave




glaab said:


> why do you need to know?




why not ?

did you have your efficiency set at 70.00% to reach 48.9 ?


----------



## glaab (23/12/09)

yeah, 70%. I don't need to save anything, if I change from rager to tinseth in options while I'm looking at the recipe it changes the IBUs. Do you need to update your version?, I'm using ver 1_40

View attachment alt.bsm


----------

